# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Évènement] Orgie de Karma - tous les samedis, bannière de 19h à 20h

## Tynril

Salut les canards !

Vous complétez chaque jour votre petit coffre quotidien, vous vous faites force pour compléter ces succès mensuels, vous courez les couloirs de tous les donjons de Tyrie depuis des mois, et vous êtes donc en possession d'un nombre impressionant de Carafes de Karma Liquide et de Fioles de Karma Liquide ?

Cet évènement est fait pour vous. Nous réunissant autour d'une bannière de bonus de karma de guilde, sous la sainte bénédiction du bonus de karma de guilde, et avec un éventuel dopant du Lion Noir, nous allons boire des litres de Karma liquide dans une débauche de fluide rose et triangulaire.

Pour mémoire, voici les gains de Karma associé à ces objets.
*Carafe de Karma Liquide*Valeur de base: 4500Karma Booster (+50%): +2250Boost de guilde (+15%): +675Bannière de guilde (+5%): +225Bonus nourriture (+5%): +225*Gain total: 7875 karma/carafe**Fiole de Karma Liquide*Valeur de base: 400Karma Booster (+50%): +200Boost de guilde (+15%): +60Bannière de guilde (+5%): +20Bonus nourriture (+5%): +20*Gain total: 700 karma/fiole*

Les boosts s'obtiennent des façons suivante:
Le *Karma Booster* s'achète auprès du Lion Noir, au prix de 75  l'unité (soit environ 1  50 ).Le *Boost de Karma de guilde* est actif tous les samedis chez Insert Coinz.La *Bannière de guilde* est posée tous les samedis, de 19h00 à 20h00, dans les Champs de Gendarran, à la sortie nord de l'Arche du Lion (celle au milieu du quartier des artisans).La *nourriture augmantant le Karma* est diverse, une liste de recettes est disponible sur le Wiki.

----------


## Guitou

Wow, avec mon stock de fioles et carafes ça me ferait presque 300k.
J'espère que je pourrais passer.

----------


## dragou

Je trouve un peu con de le faire en plein milieu du mois vu que le mensuel en cours ne saurait pas être terminé (du à l'hivernel).

Je ne dis pas de l'annuler, mais pourquoi ne pas faire ça le 1er vendredi du mois à l'avenir?

----------


## Guitou

Si on le fait tous les mois à la même date ça ne change rien.

----------


## dragou

Nop c'est sur, mais ça serait quand même plus logique vu que c'est le mensuel qui te donne le plus de carafes d'un coup, mais soit ^^

----------


## Tynril

Salut  ::): 

On est passé d'une phase avec le boost de karma de guilde actif en permanence à plus de boost depuis environ deux semaines pour économiser de l'influence, ça ne me parait du coup pas déconnant de le faire à ce moment là. Je pense qu'il y aura toujours une raison de repousser si on veut attendre que tous les facteurs soient optimaux pour tout le monde.

Mais organiser cet event, ça ne coute que 550 points d'influence, si les améliorations sont mises en queue à temps (c'est à dire avec 48h d'avance). C'est presque le prix d'une catapulte de guilde (500). Je crois pas que ce soit déraisonnable, du coup, de le faire à intervalle régulier, éventuellement toutes les semaines, la seule contrainte c'est qu'il faut qu'un canard doté de droits soit là pour claquer la bannière au début de l'event. C'est sûr que si on fait ça toutes les semaines, il y aura moins de carafes/fioles à consommer par event, mais c'est aussi plus agile pour nos canards en manque de fluide rose.  ::):

----------


## billybones

ça a l'air bien ça ! merde faut être dans la guilde :X ! bon on verra plus tard, quand je serais grand !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pas exactement.
Le Boost de Karma est un consommable que tu dropes en jouant ou en ouvrant des coffres du Lion Noir. La bannière est disponible pour tous les joueurs. La seule chose dont tu ne profites pas, en effet, c'est le boost de la guilde.
C'est une bonne idée cette beuverie. Mais en plein roaming Orr ?

----------


## ivanoff

faut pas oublier qu'il va avoir l'hivernel qui va commencer en plus
mais sinon tant mieux que sa ce fait pendant le roaming Orr tu ouvre toute tes carafes et goutes ensuite tu part à Orr pour profiter des buff pendant le reste de l'heure

----------


## olih

Ça doit pouvoir se faire toutes les deux semaines sans trop de soucis hein.
C'était le maintien (et le rush) du buff 7j/7 qui était totalement contre productif.

----------


## Tynril

Oui, le roaming Orr suivra, j'imagine que la plupart de nos canards souhaitent claquer leur Karma auprès de marchands de la région, de toute façon.  ::): 

On en refera par exemple le 28/12, ou le 4/1, pour claquer les carafes du mensuel et de l'Hivernel, et ensuite régulièrement.

----------


## Anita Spade

Si on le fait régulièrement, de manière mensuelle ou bimensuelle (comme le magazine), je trouve ça une bonne idée.
A titre perso, comme j'estime ne pas avoir encore assez de fioles je pense attendre ultérieurement, comme ça je claquerai mon boost de karma perso et je resterai 1H à double clic sur des fioles pour optimiser la durée de mon buff.

----------


## Tynril

Bump !

N'oubliez pas de faire chauffer fioles et karmas ce soir, pour cette première édition de Karma Party.  ::):

----------


## Guitou

RDV 21h à l'arche ?
Mais ça dure combien de temps ?

----------


## Tynril

RDV à 21h dans les Champs de Gendarran, à la sortie nord de l'Arche.

La bannière dure une heure, mais après, faut rester juste le temps de claquer ce qu'on veut comme fioles/carafes.  ::):

----------


## Tynril

Correction : la bannière dure 15 minutes, le buff qu'elle donne dure 30 minutes.

Elle a été placée par Zepo à 21h !  ::):  Merci Zepo  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Woot ça marche du tonnerre. ^^
Avant : 183.701 karma
Après : 523.701 karma

----------


## Yeuss

L'event de Noël propose des recettes de cuisine qui font + 5% Karma. On va se gaver la prochaine fois  :Bave:

----------


## Narquois

A mettre à jour avec le +5% Karma des nouvelles glaces Hargendaas noix de pécan/caramel d'Hivernel :
Pour mémoire, voici les gains de Karma associé à ces objets.
*Carafe de Karma Liquide*Valeur de base: 4500Karma Booster (+50%): +2250Boost de guilde (+15%): +675Bannière de guilde (+5%): +225Bonus nourriture (+5%): +225*Gain total: 7875 karma/carafe**Fiole de Karma Liquide*Valeur de base: 400Karma Booster (+50%): +200Boost de guilde (+15%): +60Bannière de guilde (+5%): +20Bonus nourriture (+5%): +20*Gain total: 700 karma/fiole*

----------


## ivanoff

A quand la prochaine dégustation de karma ? Et à quel fréquence cela va se faire finalement ?

----------


## Guitou

J'imagine vendredi 18 janvier à 21h.

----------


## Tynril

J'ai édité le premier message pour mettre la prochaine date (18 janvier), et ajouter le buff de nourriture.  ::):

----------


## Guitou

protips : tu peux éditer le titre du thread en mode avancé (le champ "intitulé") ou en double cliquant sur la ligne du thread (et en esquivant l'url) directement dans le forum.

----------


## Tynril

Effectivement, je connaissais pas. C'est fait !  ::):

----------


## ivanoff

Mais on ne sera plus la le 18 janvier on doit crever aujourd'hui ! J'aurai pas eu le temps de m'abrever jusqu'à plus soif ce délicieux nectar  ::cry::

----------


## Voilodion

Comme je suis une raclure de feignasse, j'ai pas suivi les évènements du forum et je découvre avec stupeur que je vais devoir attendre 3 semaines pour pouvoir équiper mes rerolls avec du stuff karma.... Je pensais pas avoir la totale tous les jours, mais je trouvais qu'une fois par semaine c'était pas mal (au moins le buff sans la bannière quoi), je comprends qu'on ne chain plus le buff karma, mais une fois par mois, c'est trop peu pour moi (et je ne pense pas être le seul).

Faites une cata de moins par semaine et laissez-nous notre buff du samedi

----------


## Maderone

Ouais, moi aussi je découvre avec stupeur que c'est une fois par mois... Peut être un peu moins de choses pour le RvR et un peu plus pour le PvE non ?

----------


## Yeuss

L'orgie de Karma, pour moi, c'est, une fois par mois, le cumul de la bannière de Karma guilde et du buff Karma guilde; si c'est pas ça, alors j'ai rien capté au truc.
Je pense qu'aujourd'hui, les animateurs ont simplement oublié de le lancer, voilà tout.

(et le truc qui, et je le comprends, peux vexer, c'est que les améliorations RvR n'ont pas été oubliées, elles !)

----------


## ivanoff

Je pense que faire cette événement au moins 2 fois par mois contenterai les joueurs PvE car il suffit que tu as manqué l'évent pour X raison (en plus que l'on peut tagger la bannière seulement 15min ce qui est donc très facile à louper) on est obliger d'attendre 1mois !
Je sais qu'il faut beaucoup d'influence pour le RvR mais est-ce optimiser pour en dépenser le moins possible sans faire de gaspillage ?
Je précise que cette remarque n'est qu'une critique constructive pour réussir à contenter tout le monde et non pour départager qui du PvE ou du RvR doit avoir le plus d'influence.

----------


## Charmide

Va falloir arrêter d'opposer sans arrêt W3 et PvE, c'est pénible les mecs. 
Je pensais qu'on avait décidé toutes les deux semaines, ça me paraissait optimal, mais un mois ça me paraît pas scandaleux non plus. Si personne n'a lancé le buff aujourd'hui, c'est bien parce que pour moi l'event dégustation de fioles & compagnie remplaçait le buff hebdomadaire (qui coûte très cher).
A part écouler tout son stock de fiole&cie sur les personnages qui vous intéressent, vous allez en faire quoi du buff? Vous avez vraiment besoin de faire ça toutes les semaines?!
On peut le faire tous les jours si vous voulez, sert à rien mais au moins vous aurez pas l'impression d'être opprimés par la tyrannie du 3W  :tired:

----------


## Nessou

Je pense que la meilleure solution serait deux fois par mois, comme le canard papier quoi.  ::P: 

Comme ça par exemple ceux qui ratent la première fois du mois ne sont pas obligés d'attendre un mois entier.

Genre une beuverie le 15 et une le 30.

----------


## Voilodion

J'explique dans mon post que j'utilise le karma pour stuffer mes rerolls et que la bannière je m'en bat un peu les roubignoles, par contre attendre 2,3 ou meme 4 semaines pour pouvoir stuffer mon reroll qui passe level 80 ça me fait chier

----------


## Charmide

Je lis les posts avant de répondre dans un topic, c'était plus une question destinée aux autres.
Je sais pas si y'a beaucoup de gens qui comme toi consomment leurs fioles alors qu'ils pourraient avoir plus de karma.

Le tout une fois toutes les deux semaines, ça me paraît parfait.

----------


## Maximelene

> Va falloir arrêter d'opposer sans arrêt W3 et PvE, c'est pénible les mecs.


Sur la question de l'influence c'est assez facile quand même. Pour rappel, l'influence elle se gagne autant en PvE qu'en WvW. Par contre, les bonus coûtant de l'influence, on les voit pas beaucoup en PvE, y'a restriction budgétaire.

Et pour enfoncer le clou, quand quelqu'un parle de karma sur Mumble ou en jeu, la réponse à laquelle il a le plus souvent droit c'est "bah fais du RvR, t'en gagnera plein". Ça n'aide pas non plus.

Après, perso j'men fout du karma, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde.

----------


## purEcontact

Va falloir arrêter les conneries, parce que ça me gonfle légèrement qu'on me réponde que le boost de karma coûte *beaucoup* de l'influence.

Un boost de karma par semaine, ça coûte 500 points d'influence.
Une bannière de karma par semaine, ça coûte 50 points d'influence.

*On est à une demande de 550 points d'influence par semaine.*

Une instance entre canards, ça ramène 150 points d'influence.
Le fait d'être connecté : 10 points pour les 20 premiers, 5 points pour le reste.

*En 4 instances, on est déjà à 600 points d'influence.*

Va falloir aussi arrêter de prendre les joueurs PvE pour des cons.
Quand on me balance à la tronche que 600 points d'influence c'est "trop cher" après avoir balancé 40 000 points la veille en 3W pour des catapultes, des golems et autres boosts, je l'ai vraiment mauvaise (et je vous rassure, je suis pas le seul).

Faudrait aussi songer à arrêter de prendre ces mêmes joueurs de haut.
Sous prétexte qu'un lead 3W (je balancerais pas son nom, c'est pas l'endroit) n'a pas envie de lancer *un boost de karma déjà construit* qui coûte soit-disant trop cher alors qu'un petit groupe de personnes lui demande, je trouve ça scandaleux.
Au passage, je tiens à remercier Charmide (ça aussi, faudrait que j'arrête) qui a lancé directement le boost karma après un whisp de Maderone, sans faire de chichi.

Concernant la "bataille" PvE vs 3W.
Il faudrait que certains finissent par comprendre qu'un joueur qui fait uniquement du 3W ou uniquement du PvE n'a pas les mêmes besoins et qu'en aucuns cas une réplique du genre "obliges toi à jouer à un type de jeu qui ne te convient pas pour avoir des ressources" n'est pas une réponse acceptable à ses attentes.
D'autant plus qu'une alternative existe.

Dans les faits, comment ça se passe :
On lance la création d'un boost de karma en début de semaine et une bannière la veille de l'event.

Si jamais ça vient râler comme quoi ça prends un slot de création, ma réponse est toute faite : c'est pas mon problème.
Dans le cas où vous voudriez accéder au 3ème slot de création pour créer un item ou un boost 3W, vous prenez la responsabilité d'accélérer la procédure mais ne venez pas vous plaindre parce que "le boost karma" coûte trop cher.

----------


## Charmide

Quand je dis que c'est trop cher, je me réfère à Zepo qui gère la chose depuis le début, pas à mes calculs propres. L'accélération est indispensable parce que même si tu dis que "c'est pas ton problème", le temps rentre logiquement dans le calcul des coûts que tu fais. 

Je répète: est-ce vraiment utile de faire ça toutes les semaines? Même Amande, qui est le seul à demander ça ici, il va pas nous pondre un nouveau 80 toutes les semaines. Je vois pas bien à quoi ça sert. 
Et prenez pas ça comme une remarque d'un mec qui veut garder l'influence pour le 3W, je fais presque plus de PvE que de McM ces derniers temps. 
C'est juste du bon sens. Même si ça coûtait 12 d'influence, autant pas les jeter par la fenêtre. 

Tout comme il doit avoir des choses à améliorer sur l'économie d'influence en 3W, mais je me suis jamais penché là dessus. (cela étant dit, on en a jamais claqué 40k en une soirée, faut pas déconner non plus, si c'était le cas on en aurait déjà plus)

----------


## purEcontact

C'est trop cher en calcul journalier, clairement.

En hebdomadaire, même avec du boost à donf, on doit tourner à 6 000 voir 7 000 d'influences par semaine.
En comparaison, j'ai pris 2 screens à l'instant, reprenant les dépenses du 3W d'hier : 22 000 points.
Sachant que : je n'ai pas l'historique complet (donc pas toute la soirée) et je n'ai pas compté les boost MF / Récolte.

Est-ce que c'est utile de dépenser 7 000 points d'influence par semaine pour contenter une horde de joueurs PvE qui râlent ?
Oui.
Si vous pensez que la réponse est non, faut pas s'étonner que le climat PvE / 3W s'électrise.

----------


## Charmide

> Est-ce que c'est utile de dépenser 7 000 points d'influence par semaine pour contenter une horde de joueurs PvE qui râlent ?
> Oui.
> Si vous pensez que la réponse est non, faut pas s'étonner que le climat PvE / 3W s'électrise.


Bah c'est bien ce que je dis, ça sert à rien, t'es pas capable de me trouver une autre raison que le "contenter une horde de joueurs PvE"  :<_<: 
Moi aussi j'ai des fioles à dépenser, mais je vais pas le faire toutes les semaines. 

Le clivage 3W/PvE et la nécessité d'apaisement n'existent que dans la tête des gens qui ont l'amour du CLASH ou de l'embrouille. Sinon, je serais déjà atteint de schizophrénie.  
Donc dépenser de l'influence uniquement pour résoudre un problème inexistant, bof.

----------


## Voilodion

Je ne monte pas un level 80 par semaine, c'est exact, mais certains le font... Je ne parlais pas que pour moi mais pour d'autres aussi qui rerollent et qui n'ont pas spécialement envie d'attendre 3-4 semaines pour stuffer le dit reroll... 

La bannière je peux m'en passer (5% de non-gain, j'ai pas trop de soucis) mais clair que ce qui va se passer c'est que je vais prendre mes popos sans le buff de guilde et donc là j'ai 15% de non-gain.

Or il me semble que l'influence gagnée en PVE est LARGEMENT suffisante pour faire cet effort là... 500/semaine c'est pas le bout du monde me semble (et je le demanderais pas si personne d'autre ne le demandais)

Et il me semble que contenter une fraction plus ou moins importante des joueurs de la guilde est la meilleure raison qui soit pour le faire, ou alors on est des gros théory-guildeurs qui optimisons tout pour le jeu et on oublie les joueurs derrière leurs écrans...

----------


## Lee Tchii

En tant que représentante des joueurs essentiellement PvE autoproclamée, je viens prendre la parole en toute modération.
Quand les points d'influence de la guilde diminuaient, on nous a avancé que c'était à cause du boost karma quotidien.
Nous, joueurs essentiellement PvE, n'avons pas pensé à mal, nous n'avons pas mis de parole en défaut, nous n'avons pas tenu de compte, nous avons tout de suite accepté de passer la fréquence de ces boosts de quotidien à hebdomadaire.
Sans discuter.
Là, nous apprenons avec un certain choc que ce boost est passé de hebdomadaire à ... mensuel ?!
Nous faisons les comptes, et nous nous rendons compte que le montant de ce boost est évalué à ... uniquement 550 points d'influence !
Nous apprenons également que la guilde en RvR s'amuse à dépenser ces soit-disant précieux points d'influence à grande poignée ! 22000 points d'influence en une heure !

Alors, nous, joueurs essentiellement PvE, nous ne demandons jamais de compte sur comment ou combien de points d'influence sont dépensés en PvE.
Nous, joueurs essentiellement PvE, nous rapportons à la guilde, peut-être pas autant que les joueurs RvR, mais en tout assez de points d'influence pour payer avec 550 points 1 bannière et un boost karma par semaine.
Nous, joueurs essentiellement PvE, trouvons les animateurs et lead RvR franchement radins et franchement amnésiques.
Quand il y a eu des quêtes pour payer des tomes de commandeurs, nous, joueurs essentiellement PvE, n'avons pas hésité à participer.
Nous, joueurs essentiellement PvE, sommes vraiment peinés d'avoir à râler pour demander à obtenir ... si peu.

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais voilà, c'est pas comme si les joueurs PvE demandaient beaucoup non plus. Y'a que deux boosts intéressants (magic find et Karma), dont un qui intéresse aussi les joueurs RvR, puisqu'il est actif en permanence.

Les joueurs PvE aussi participent aux gains d'influence de la guilde, tout autant que ceux en RvR, et ont proportionnellement des demandes bien moindres.

Et comme le relève Lee Tchi, et j'en rajouterai même un peu là dessus : quand y'a des quêtes pour les tomes de commandeur, vous êtes bien contents de voir même des joueurs essentiellement PvE participer. A côté de ça, faudra nous rappeler ce que demandent les joueurs PvE, à nouveau...

J'ajouterai qu'il n'y a pas que dans ce domaine que les différences 3W / PvE sont mises en avant. Quand Pure a voulu changer le message de guilde la semaine dernière pour y mettre une info axée PvE, il a eu droit à des réflexions dans le canal guilde. Quand il s'agit de coller 3 lignes d'accès à un TeamSpeak qui n'est même pas lié à la guilde, par contre, aucun soucis.

Vous ne voulez pas d'une ambiance électrique ? Apprenez à faire des concessions. Insert Coinz n'est pas une guilde RvR.

----------


## kierian

> Donc dépenser de l'influence uniquement pour résoudre un problème inexistant, bof.


Hum, manifestement, vu le tour que prend la discussion, le problème est bien  présent.
A titre personnel, je ne comprends même pas que ceux qui tiennent le cordon de la bourse puissent pinailler à ce point. Une partie suffisante de joueurs PvE tient à avoir ses bonus de karma chaque semaine, filez-les, point barre.
Personne ne peut contester que le PvE rapporte bien plus que ce qu'il ne coûte, et je ne vois vraiment pas au nom de quoi les joueurs "3W" pourraient se permettre de refuser quoi que ce soit, les joueurs PvE ne sont pas censés avoir besoin de leur consentement. (de la même façon, il ne me semble pas que les joueurs PvE viennent fourrer leur nez, jusqu'ici du moins, dans les dépenses en 3w)
Bref, faudrait éviter le deux poids, deux mesures, à plus forte raison que, comme le rappelle Lee TChii, la caisse de tomes de commandeurs a été en grande partie financée par le joueur PvE, qui à priori se fout pourtant totalement de l'objet.
Tout çà pour dire que les joueurs sont libres de vouloir dépenser les points d'influence qu'ils ont acquis comme bon leur semble, sans avoir à se justifier, et là pour le coup, il y a une impression fort désagréable lié au fait qu'il semblerait que les décideurs finaux (ceux qui ont les perms adéquates dirons nous) soient essentiellement, voir complètement, des joueurs de 3w.

----------


## Charmide

Je ne pense pas kieiran, c'est très facile pour des gens qui ont l'amour de la contradiction et du bordel, dont nos trolls officiels de la guilde, de créer du CLASH à partir de rien. 

Bon, y'a eu 30m de débat houleux sur le sujet dans le /g, j'ai fait de mon mieux pour balancer de l'eau plutôt que de l'huile dessus. 

On va pas faire imploser la guilde [CPC] pour une question aussi stupide, j'y tiens à elle et aux gens qui sont dedans, je suis sûr que je suis pas le seul. 
Les esprits s'échauffent dans le vide pour l'instant. Qu'on se calme trente secondes. 

"Les joueurs 3W" n'ont rien refusé aux "joueurs PVE". Déjà parce que ce sont les mêmes (j'en suis un exemple parfait), ensuite parce que ce ne sont pas eux qui décident. 
Au cas où y'ait eu une quelconque confusion, c'est pas en tant que commandant et lead 3W que je venais donner mon avis ici. panda_, puisque vous avez donné son nom directement en /g, n'a pas refusé de lancer le buff en représentant de la communauté 3W mais à titre personnel. 

On ne va *pas* se lancer dans une discussion pour savoir qui des joueurs de 3W ou de PvE rapportent/donnent le plus à la guilde, faire des audits ou des procès. 
C'est idiot. 
Secouez la tête histoire de vous clarifier les esprits. On est une communauté, marquée CPC qui plus est, qui jouons à un jeu. Toute prise de tête même minimale serait disproportionnée. 

L'utilisation de l'influence est gérée par les animateurs, qui prennent les avis de tous les membres de la guilde avant de faire quoique ce soit, vu que les pauvres petits auraient bien peur de se retrouver face à une meut de canards en colères. 

Quelques points évidents: 

1) Les dépenses d'influence en 3W en ce moment sont conséquente et c'est bien un problème, il faudra le mettre sur la table, et rapidement. 

2) La discussion sur le karma n'est pas une discussion d'idéologie ou d'opposition entre deux groupes de joueurs. Y'a des gens pour en avoir besoin tous les jours (c'est bien pour ça qu'on l'a fait tourner en permanence pendant très longtemps). Reste à savoir combien de temps on peut raisonnablement attendre. 1 semaine, 2, un mois? 
Je penche pour la seconde mais c'est à voir et ça sera vu par les gens qui prennent les décisions (et _aucun_ animateur n'a encore donné son avis). 

Sérieusement les mecs (et autres). Vous disputez pour ça. Bande de nerds.

----------


## Vaaahn

Mais les mécontents vous taper sur qui? Parce qu'à part des gens qui gueulent, pour ne pas dire qui brassent de l'air (j'ai pas dit du vent, hein), je vois rien d'autre ...

Ne pas se tromper sur mon propos, je ne dis pas qu'untel ou untel à raison ou tord.
Moi aussi j'ai du reroll à stuffer et pleins de fioles à claquer et le 18 je trouve ça trop loin. 
*Avis perso* : 2 fois par mois je trouve ça pas mal. Ça permet de prévoir à l'avance le claquage massif de fiole pour augmenter efficacement son karma.

Au fait, le nombre de personnes qui s'occupent de la gestion de l'influence est limitée , je vois : *Zepo* (qui à ouvert un topic pour en parler au passage ... et je vois que aucun d'entre vous n’êtes allé là bas pour lui apporter des remarques ou son bout de théorycraft pour démontrer par A plus B que oui ou non le PvE couvre ce qu'il faut pour le buff constant, ce qui, selon les calculs fait dessus, n'est pas aussi simple Pure)*Panda__* (qui à le pouvoir de lancer les buff, mais pareil quasiment pas de trace de lui sur ledit topic non plus d'ailleurs ... donc pouvoir autoritaire proche de zéro)*Charmide* (qui suit le truc parce qu'il a une oreille en PvE et une autre en RvR et qu'il a les droits)*Kayato* peut êtreet c'est tout.
Ce sont des gens qui se sont penché sur la partie pratique de la chose et non mathématique. Ah oui on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'ils sont humains et qu'ils peuvent faire des erreurs, et que c'est délicat à gérer car impactant 500 personnes.

Sinon elles sont où les personnes qui s'occupent du PvE chez les CPC pour ces problématiques là? Ni même quelqu'un pour juste soumettre un manière applicable de gérer le truc? Ah bin il y a personne. Par contre pour gueuler, là il y a du monde ...

Si vous voulez montrez que vous avez raison, faites le mais sans ruer dans les brancards, de manière propre bordayl. Oui, si personne ne le fait, il va vous falloir faire un effort pour pour initier le truc.
Pour ce qui est de râler, Pure sort ses débuts de calculs et Litchee sont argumentation au combien juste, mais pourquoi ne pas utiliser cet élan de persuasion (que vous soyez PvE, RvR, 50/50, 25/75, ...) pour lancer posément la question?

_Exemple_ : je demande qui s'occupe du truc? Personne et tout le monde à la fois. Qui à dit le 18 pour la prochaine fois? Je vais poster sur le topic qui va bien pour dire que 1 fois par mois c'est pas cool mais que deux fois par mois (si ce n'est plus) c'est mieux et pour presque pas plus cher (petits calculs JUSTE à l'appui). Voir un peu les réactions (accélérer en en parlant sur le mumble) et sonner les cloches des personnes pouvant s'en occuper (et il y en a ...). Voir comment c'est applicable => *tadaaaaaa*!
Oui ça peut paraître compliqué, mais 1)on est CPC donc pas de tyran, 2)on est nombreux donc les décisions demande l'avis de plusieurs personnes, 3)si t'es pas foutu de lancer le truc toi même, alors que ça demande aucun pouvoir ou légitimité à la base, va pas critiquer que les autres le font pas ou mal.

Ah et dernière chose quand au RvR, oui ça coûte cher toussa on pourrait dépenser plus modérément toussa ... mais ne pas oublier que ce n'est aussi constant et prévisible en quantité (en arme de siège nécessaire par exemple) qu'avec un buff constant et une bannière fixe. C'est pas si simple de faire des calculs précis avant coup pour optimiser les soirées RvR qui peuvent totalement être aléatoires.


Si certains se sentent attaqué de manière méchante par ce que je viens de dire, vous êtes à côté de la plaque, je vous l'assure. Et comme l'a dit un très grand philospohe : 



> Sérieusement les mecs (et autres). Vous disputez pour ça. Bande de nerds.

----------


## purEcontact

Merci vahn de me rappeler mon grade.
J'ai été élu lead PvE par les guildmates.

Ma décision : 
*Le boost karma et la bannière seront activés chaque samedi.*

Oui, je fais mon nazi.
Non, vous n'avez pas le choix.
Le débat est clos.

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon elles sont où les personnes qui s'occupent du PvE chez les CPC pour ces problématiques là? Ni même quelqu'un pour juste soumettre un manière applicable de gérer le truc? Ah bin il y a personne. Par contre pour gueuler, là il y a du monde ...


Heureusement que tu demandes aux gens (j'ai failli écrire "nous", v'là le clivage  ::ninja::  ) de ne pas ruer dans les brancards, et de faire ça de manière propre  ::ninja:: 

Disclaimer : ce post est à vocation purEment trollesque (See what I did there ? I like it !) et n'a pas pour vocation de relancer le débat, juste d'embêter Vaaahn  ::ninja:: 

Et pour rester dans le thème, un peu de clivage :

----------


## Lee Tchii

Si on nous donne les droits, Maderone et moi sommes prêts à nous charger de cette histoire de bannière+boost une fois par semaine.
Parce qu'on ne fait pas que gueuler pour gueuler, comme certains ont l'air prêts à le croire.

----------


## silence

La question n'est pas d'avoir les droits pour mettre la chose en pratique mais d'en discuter pour trouver une solution raisonnable et acceptable par tous.

----------


## purEcontact

Je vais faire mon quotewar soldier :




> La question n'est pas d'avoir les droits pour mettre la chose en pratique mais d'en discuter pour trouver une solution raisonnable et acceptable par tous.





> Dans ce cas, on peut se dire que samedi est la journée du bonus de karma ? Qui s'opposerait à ça ?


Il y a eu un débat stérile sur le pourquoi du comment on devrait avoir un boost karma par semaine.
J'y ai participé en expliquant que, chaque joueurs ayant des raisons différentes, ce boost hebdomadaire devait être conservé, comme c'était prévu initialement.

Des arguments des 'pros' et des 'cons' ont été avancés, aussi discutables qu'inutiles dans chaque camps.

Quand on arrive au moment où le "débat" tourne en rond et que ça tourne à l’agression gratuite, je fais mon nazi en proclamant que "ma décision" -qui n'est d'ailleurs pas la mienne- est la seule qui convienne.

Concernant le manque de solution mis à la disposition des CPC : *Tatsu Kan a travaillé d'arrache pied* pour trouver une solution qui devrait contenter tout le monde : 




> Bien, donc en fait, tu impose ta vision de la chose, sans en discuter et sans avoir la moindre solution vis à vis du problème du temps de production, et de la gestion de l'influence.
> Bref, j'ai passé 10h à tenter de faire un planning propre, mais toi, t'en a rien à faire.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...m1LSl81VEEybGc


Me concernant, je ne retire pas mes posts de connard condescendant (j'ai le droit de le dire, je parle de moi) parce que j'assume complètement mes interventions.

A bon entendeur, salut.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Mais les mécontents vous taper sur qui? Parce qu'à part des gens qui gueulent, pour ne pas dire qui brassent de l'air (j'ai pas dit du vent, hein), je vois rien d'autre ...


Je ne faisais que répondre à Vaaahn.
Non, on ne fait pas QUE brasser de l'air, on propose aussi des solutions concrètes.

----------


## Charmide

> Merci vahn de me rappeler mon grade.
> J'ai été élu lead PvE par les guildmates.
> 
> Ma décision : 
> *Le boost karma et la bannière seront activés chaque samedi.*
> 
> Oui, je fais mon nazi.
> Non, vous n'avez pas le choix.
> Le débat est clos.


Je crois que t'as pas compris comment on s'occupait de l'administration de la guilde. Un post pareil m'hallucine. 

Indice: "pas le choix", "grade" et "nazi" ne sont pas des composantes du process. Vaaahn a fait un très bon rappel juste au dessus, manque de bol tu en as raté la substance. silence a fait un deuxième rappel par procuration dans l'autre topic. 

C'est pas pour rien qu'on a des "animateurs" et pas des "officiers". Quelqu'un avec un rang dans la guilde, c'est un individu qui se bouge pour faire des events et à qui on refile des droits pour qu'il puisse continuer de le faire.
Pas quelqu'un qui prend des décisions unilatérales quand il estime que tout a été dit. (ou même des décisions: il ne fait que des synthèses)
Pas quelqu'un qui se définie lui-même comme un connard condescendant. 

Y'a un minimum de diplomatie à avoir. Quand est-ce que t'as vu un animateur ou même un lead CPC se comporter en dictateur?

Si tu veux te prendre pour le sous-préfet de Brive-la-Gaillarde, c'est pas dans la guilde [CPC] qu'il faut voir.

Maintenant, vu ta vision des choses, je comprends mieux pourquoi tu pars au quart de tour. Manque de bol, c'est la mauvaise.
Il va falloir que tu te te remettes en question là-dessus. Le contraire ne ferait que créer plus de drama. 

Le post (constructif) de Tatsu sera forcément ce qu'on va mettre en place vu le boulot qu'il a mit dedans et le nombre de gens qui souhaitent avoir le bonus plus souvent que tous les mois. C'est un exemple de comment on pousse son point de vue sans foutre le bordel dans la guilde.

D'ailleurs, ce serait pas mal de lui donner les droits pour qu'il applique son programme vu qu'il avait l'air motivé pour le faire hier  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

:relancededix:

----------


## Charmide

Merci pure. 

Tu brilles encore davantage par ton sens du dialogue qui sied si bien aux gens qui ont "du grade" comme tu dirais.

----------


## purEcontact

Nice !

:relance de 100:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Blablablabla


Merci pour ces interventions au combien intelligente, constructive et modérée.
Heureusement que tes pouvoirs de Lead PvE t'étaient donnés pour pouvoir agir sans besoin d'autres personnes pour les événements PvE et non faire son dictateur sur des problématiques qui touchent 500 personnes.




> ...


T'inquiète, je sais discerner un troll pas méchant d'autres genres de troll, pas besoin de warning. Sinon si quelqu'un s'est vraiment senti méchamment visé par mon post et préfère me garder un peu de rancoeur bien au chaud, qu'il me le dise de suite en mp, pas que ça pourrisse dans un coin. On est, il parait, assez grand pour régler ce genre de chose proprement.

Sinon, bel essai de détournement de sujet  :;): 




> ...


J'ai eu du mal à m'exprimer clairement Leetchi. Je ne dit pas que vous/tu gueules pour gueuler, mais juste que vous gueuliez à plusieurs sur ... personne. Alors qu'une demande/remarque ouverte avec les mêmes arguments auraient été plus efficace et mieux reçu.
Et au passage, même si je sais très bien que tu en as, dans ton post au dessus, je ne vois aucunes solutions ...  ::ninja:: 

Sinon oui, étant donné que personne s'en occupait vraiment (ou alors Zepo parce qu'il fallait quelqu'un, mais il est un peu loin du PvE), et sachant que toi et Mad êtes présent souvent, je serais pour vous accorder des droits supplémentaires de gestion d'amélioration, dans le cadre du rang Petit Poney par exemple (au lieu de refaire un rang supplémentaires qui n'est plus possible)(et vous le modifier serait un crime!).
Tatsu ayant pris le taureau par les corne pour mettre tout ça à plat, il ne manque plus que des exécutants fiables pour suivre ça du côté PvE.

----------


## vectra

Faudrait faire des efforts d'orthographe et de grammaire, franchement. La lisibilité aide à la compréhension mutuelle.
Plein de bisous d'amour,

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## Caf

Fallait me le demander le buff j'vous l'aurai activé sans soucis.  ::): 

Et je pensais que des grades Lead Pve avaient été créés, pourquoi ce ne fut pas le cas ?

----------


## olih

> Fallait me le demander le buff j'vous l'aurai activé sans soucis. 
> 
> Et je pensais que des grades Lead Pve avaient été créés, pourquoi ce ne fut pas le cas ?


Il n'ont pas l'autorité pour lancer les buffs  :tired: .

----------


## Charmide

C'est juste un oubli lors de la création du rang ça, je pense.

M'enfin c'est pas le problème Caf, le buff a été activé (dès qu'on a demandé à quelqu'un d'autre qu'à panda double underscore  ::trollface:: )

----------


## purEcontact

Vivement qu'on fasse le ménage dans la guilde qu'on arrete de me lancer que tout choix impact 500 personnes.

Ensuite : je suis content de passer pour le méchant de service. D'une part les remarques plus ou moins assassines ne m'atteignent pas. D'autre part, ceux qui ont de la bile à déverser se focalise sur une seule personne.

Une remarque concernant charmide : il n'est pas à la droite de dieu.
Il n'a pas plus de pouvoir que panda ou caf.
C'est pas une remarque acerbe hein, c'est un point info.

Tatsu a passé du temps sur l'optimisation de la chaine de production d'influence et il a pris en compte les attentes de tout les joueurs.
A partir de là, toutes remarques n'apportant rien à l'amélioration (je doute que ce soit possible mais bon) est juste inutile.
C'est, en gros, ce que j'ai marqué dans mon post précédent (celui qui a été volontairement sauté par les aigris).

Pour les remarques de leetchi et max : je leur ai demandé sur mumble le soir de la shitstorm de ne pas envenimer les choses.
Cependant, je ne suis pas non plus à la droite de dieu et je ne peux pas les empecher de s'exprimer sur le sujet.
J'ai demandé à la dizaine de personnes présentent ce soir là de ne pas prendre une torche et de gueuler "au bucher sur le forum".
Résultat : ça s'est enflammé sur le chan guilde.
J'estime que c'est un moindre mal vu l'aspect volatile du support de communication.

Pour mon point godwin, je le répète : je l'assume totallement.
Après avoir démontré par a+b que le buff karma hebdomadaire n'allait pas creuser le déficit d'influence, on a continuer à me trouver des arguments fondés sur le pathos.
Encore une fois, je tiens à remercier tatsu d'avoir posé proprement l'optimisation de la chaine, ça a permis d'appuyer mon propos.

Je me doute que ce post ne sera interprété pertinemment que par une dizaine de personnes mais peu importe, je sais que dans ces dix personnes au moins une pourra prendre la/les décision(s) adéquates.

----------


## Vroum

> je serais pour vous accorder des droits supplémentaires de gestion d'amélioration, dans le cadre du rang Petit Poney par exemple (au lieu de refaire un rang supplémentaires qui n'est plus possible)(et vous le modifier serait un crime!).


Vous pouvez rogner le rang Donateur sinon si besoin, je crois que personne ne vous en tiendra rigueur.

----------


## Charmide

> ...



Bravo, il était temps qu'on lise un post sensé de ta part. 

Deux remarques cela étant dit: inutile de venir préciser que je ne suis pas "à droite de dieu" puisque j'ai déjà précisé en long et en large que je ne faisais que donner mon avis et que c'est pas parce que je suis lead 3W que ma voix porte plus qu'une autre. Y'a pas de concept d'autorité ou de mec au dessus de l'autre dans cette guilde. 
Exemple typique de vocable qui, lui, à l'inverse, porte à confusion: "j'ai été élu", "j'ai décidé", "mon grade", "vous n'avez pas le choix", "le pouvoir".. Tout ça sans même attendre l'intervention d'un animateur. 
Me demande parfois où je me trouve en te lisant. 

Ensuite, c'est gentil de te présenter en martyr face à tous ces "aigris"; puis en voix de la sagesse face à Lee Tchii et Maximilene qui enveniment une situation, je suis sûr qu'ils apprécieront et je me demande si tu y crois toi-même et si tu as conscience dans ta responsabilité dans le bordel généré. 
Au passage, c'est moi qui me suit retrouvé à spammer des "stop", "on arrête là" et "on se calme" dans le canal de guilde; puis à venir expliquer et essayer de calmer les gens sur mumble, puis encore à poster un message d'apaisement. Je ne te remercierai jamais assez pour ton absence de participation à la résolution (bizarrement, on ne t'entendait plus quand le canal guilde s'est transformé en pugilat) et ta présence à la source du problème. C'est vraiment le genre de soirées pour lesquelles je joue à GW2. 

Manque de bol donc, c'est pas si facile de réécrire l'histoire et de rejeter la faute sur les autres, tes posts et tes interventions parlent d'elle-même. Pendant tout ça, tu faisais des inverventions que tu présentes toi-même comme celles d'un "connard  condescendant": je ne pense pas avoir à préciser qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une attitude qui vise à résoudre les problèmes et à calmer les esprits.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Et au passage, même si je sais très bien que tu en as, dans ton post au dessus, je ne vois aucunes solutions ...


Moi aussi j'ai le droit de troller  ::o:  et mon imitation de président était super.




> puis en voix de la sagesse face à Lee Tchii et Maximilene qui enveniment une situation, je suis sûr qu'ils apprécieront


Moi aussi j'ai le droit de ficher un peu du bazar  ::o:  file prendre ton train avant de le rater.




> Plein de bisous d'amour.


Joyeux Noël à tous !  ::trollface::  tu vas voir ton cadeau de Nowel toi !

----------


## purEcontact

C'est fou cette volonté d'avoir le dernier mot.

1- Mes posts sont tous sensés.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'il ne vont pas dans ton sens qu'ils ne le sont pas.
J'ai avancé des arguments mathématiques puis un argument d'autorité.
Bizarrement, seul celui d'autorité a fait echo.

2- Beaucoup de canards pensent que tu es à la droite de dieu. 
C'est pas parce qu'on balance une argumentation sur mumble qu'elle est visible par les "500 canards de la guilde".
Contrairement au forum.

3- L'intervention de l'animateur a déjà eu lieu, il y a de ça bientôt un mois.
En revanche, le fait de passer le boost karma d'hebdomadaire en mensuel n'a pas été validé (ou alors tu me retrouves le post qui en parle).

4- Maximelene et leetchi ont un compte sur le forum, ils ont pas besoin de toi pour exprimer leur avis.

5- Ma responsabilité dans "ce bordel généré" elle est évidente depuis le début, je suis à la "base" (d'ailleurs, ça va plaire à Kayato, ça lui fera une raison de plus pour me ban).
Je gueule quand des canards me disent que quelque chose ne va pas mais qu'ils n'osent pas le dire de peur de lancer un débat.

6- C'est pas parce que tu spam des "stop" que ça va calmer la chose.
La preuve en est que vaahn relance le débat 3h plus tard.

7- Quand il y a eu la shitstorm sur le canal guilde, je représentais une autre guilde donc je risquais pas d'intervenir.
Idem pour mumble, on faisait une instance à 5, on a vu débarquer dix personnes, j'ai switch de chan.
Dès lors que, mes arguments avancés, je me retrouve face à des gens obtus, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de continuer donc je switch pour être au calme.

8- Je ne réécris pas l'histoire, je l'interprète différemment.

----------


## Charmide

> 2- Beaucoup de canards pensent que tu es à la droite de dieu. 
> C'est pas parce qu'on balance une argumentation sur mumble qu'elle est visible par les "500 canards de la guilde".
> Contrairement au forum.


Je ne faisais pas référence à ce que j'ai dis sur mumble mais à mon post d'apaisement où je précise que je ne fais que donner mon avis et que c'est pas parce que je suis lead 3W que je vais prendre la décision. 




> 7- Quand il y a eu la shitstorm sur le canal guilde, je représentais une autre guilde donc je risquais pas d'intervenir.
> Idem pour mumble, on faisait une instance à 5, on a vu débarquer dix personnes, j'ai switch de chan.
> Dès lors que, mes arguments avancés, je me retrouve face à des gens obtus, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de continuer donc je switch pour être au calme.


Correction: quand la shitstorm que tu provoques atteint son pic, tu switch de guilde pour "être tranquille" et "au calme", comme tu dis, sans tenter de l'arrêter. 
Même tactique de l'esquive pour Mumble. 
Belle prise de responsabilité. 

Devines quoi, je n'étais pas "tranquille" quand j'ai dû faire une imitation de CRS/pompier pour essayer d'apaiser les gens et stopper le flood du canal guilde. 

Pour le reste des points, tu es à côté de la plaque et tu réponds à des choses qui ne sont même pas dans le débat ou que je n'ai jamais exprimée.

----------


## olih

> Je ne faisais pas référence à ce que j'ai dis sur mumble mais à mon post d'apaisement où je précise que je ne fais que donner mon avis et que c'est pas parce que je suis lead 3W que je vais prendre la décision. 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: quand la shitstorm que tu provoques atteint son pic, tu switch de guilde pour "être tranquille" et "au calme", comme tu dis, sans tenter de l'arrêter. 
> Même tactique de l'esquive pour Mumble. 
> Belle prise de responsabilité. 
> 
> Devines quoi, je n'étais pas "tranquille" quand j'ai dû faire une imitation de CRS/pompier pour essayer d'apaiser les gens et stopper le flood du canal guilde. 
> ...


 Si on parle de la shitstorm karma, il n'en est pas à l'origine.
Et franchement j'aimerai bien que vous foutiez tous les deux de l'eau dans votre vin  :tired: .
Surtout qu'à certains moments, tes sorties pompiers ressemblent plus à des sorties de pyromane.

PS: je ne répondrai plus sur ce fil, ça commence sérieusement à me faire chier.
PPS: je parle de charmide et pure.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faut-il vraiment que Maxi et moi venions ici nous expliquer sur ce que nous avons dit ou fait lors de cette fichue soirée ou est-ce possible d'arrêter de nous citer et nous laisser en dehors ?
Enfin peut-être que Maxi veut qu'on parle de lui, hein, je ne voudrais pas parler pour lui alors que je critique ceux qui parlent pour nous ...

Autant j'étais fâchée contre Charmide, autant je vais me fâcher avec toi PurE si tu sous-entends que j'ai relancé de 25 après un appel à l'apaisement  :tired: 
Ya déjà assez de canards qui me considèrent comme une hooligan pour avoir soutenu mon point de vue avec troll ...

----------


## Charmide

> ...


Mon attitude de pompier fait uniquement référence à la soirée en question et au post qui va avec. Pas à ce qui suit, qui n'est que réponse à purecontact. 
Je ne le considérais pas au moment des faits comme à l'origine de la chose, mais tous ses posts ici me font penser le contraire. Pourquoi? 

Je rappelle en passant que son attitude a déjà valu à certains tant d'exaspération qu'ils ont carrément quitté la guilde sur ce seul motif. 
Je ne ferais pas ça. Si quelqu'un considère qu'être un "connard condescendant" et s'en vanter, puis troller en permanence, est une attitude valable, je considère que c'est contraire à l'esprit de [CPC] et nuisible à la cohésion d'une communauté à laquelle je tiens. Je n'hésiterai donc pas à le faire remarquer le plus directement possible. 

Olih, je sais que tu n'aimes pas le conflit, mais moi non plus, et c'est bien la raison pour laquelle je m'enflamme contre quelqu'un qui s'amuse visiblement à y jeter de l'huile. 

Sur ce, je crois que j'ai dis tout ce que j'avais à dire, je vais arrêter avant que ça parte effectivement en conflit personnel.

----------


## Caf

> C'est juste un oubli lors de la création du rang ça, je pense.
> 
> M'enfin c'est pas le problème Caf, le buff a été activé (dès qu'on a demandé à quelqu'un d'autre qu'à panda double underscore )


Ouais enfin entre ses délires avec le TS et le fait de pas avoir activé un buff qui concerne les joueurs PVE. A la place de Zepo, je virerai les droits de Panda, il ne les mérite pas...

Je suis désolé mais le fait de pas avoir activé le buff c'est un gros fail, qui est-il pour décider que des mecs qui s'amusent en pve et qui sont la depuis bien plus longtemps que lui n'auraient pas le droit à ce buff...  :tired:

----------


## Korbeil

Je ne l'ai pas activé car ce n'est pas à moi de gérer ça.
Déjà les buffs 3W je DEMANDE avant de les mettre alors les buffs PvE c'est pareil ... Je ne décide pas de ce qu'on fait de notre influence.

Sinon mon "délire" avec TS est reçu comme un "délire" que par toi, Caf.

----------


## Koops

C'est bizarre quand même des que ça s'embrouille chez CPC et que ça pars en sucette au lieu de se régler tranquillement entre personnes de bonne intelligence on retrouve TOUJOURS le même nom à l'origine ...

purEcontact .... beaucoup de pure con mais pas beaucoup de tact  ::|:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Le problème des buffs étant réglé grâce à l'excellent boulot de Tatsu-Kan, ce serait bien que les participants de ce pugilat de niveau maternel règlent leurs problèmes en mp, parce que vos inimitiés personnelles, comme dirait ce grand penseur de notre temps :




> On. S'en. Bat. Les. Couilles.


Me suis pas fait chier pendant des mois (avec d'autres bien évidemment) à mettre en route la guilde pour en arriver là. Le forum, le TS et le jeu sont bien assez grands pour que tout le monde cohabite sans se marcher dessus et pour que les gens qui ne peuvent pas se voir s'ignorent superbement sans foutre la merde.

Merci

Ceci était un communiqué du CGQOPVQLTSSGQABFSTDMAJNT (Comité des Gens Qui n'Ont Pas de Vie, Qui Lisent Tous les Sujets du Sous-forum GW2 et Qui Aimeraient Bien le Faire Sans Tomber Sur du Drama, Merci d'Avance et Joyeux Noël à Tous)

----------


## purEcontact

> C'est bizarre quand même des que ça s'embrouille chez CPC et que ça pars en sucette au lieu de se régler tranquillement entre personnes de bonne intelligence on retrouve TOUJOURS le même nom à l'origine ...
> 
> purEcontact .... beaucoup de pure con mais pas beaucoup de tact


J'avoue, la faim dans le monde, c'est moi.
Je vous prépare une nuée de sauterelle aussi, en souvenir du bon vieux temps.

----------


## pOmmi

Moi j'aime bien, c'est mon petit roman photo !
sans photos...

----------


## Drlecteur

Y'a pas un modal pour clore ce topic qui tourne a la shitstorm ?

C'est nowel, miss France à été élu, la paix dans le monde tout ça...
C'est même plus un débat d'idée, c'est un débat de personne: vous vous aimez pas, c'est pas grave.

Je vois bien que purE à comme unique but l'embrasement de la planète et que charmide a un besoin pathologique a répondre a chaque post, donc ça va être sans fin; jusqu'au point de non-retour où des canards vont se casser: on évite d'en arriver la siouplé, on se fait des bisous et on se rappelle qu'on est tous des canards d'amour.

Ceci était un message d'apaisement pour le bien de tous  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> Faut-il vraiment que Maxi et moi venions ici nous expliquer sur ce que nous avons dit ou fait lors de cette fichue soirée ou est-ce possible d'arrêter de nous citer et nous laisser en dehors ?


Ouais parce que sinon, si vous voulez de l'envenimage de situation, j'vous jure que j'vais exaucer vos souhaits.  :tired:

----------


## Caf

> Je ne l'ai pas activé car ce n'est pas à moi de gérer ça.
> Déjà les buffs 3W je DEMANDE avant de les mettre alors les buffs PvE c'est pareil ... Je ne décide pas de ce qu'on fait de notre influence.
> 
> Sinon mon "délire" avec TS est reçu comme un "délire" que par toi, Caf.


Tu serais surpris d'apprendre que je suis très loin d'être le seul à penser ça. Mais bon arrêtons la le débat, il semble être réglé, j'ai profité de l'occasion pour faire passer le message.  :;): 

Joyeux noël à tous.  :Cigare:

----------


## Charmide

> avant que ça parte effectivement en conflit personnel.


Échec critique  :Gerbe: 

Je MP un modo pour fermer le topic, on parlera de tout ça où il faut.

----------


## Tonight

Je propose un event guilde ou on serait tous en caleçon et on courait nu dans les champs de gendarran. La nudité ça rapproche et ça réchauffe.

----------


## Caf

> Je propose un event guilde ou on serait tous en caleçon et on courait nu dans les champs de gendarran. La nudité ça rapproche et ça réchauffe.


Ça dépend avec qui.  ::trollface::

----------


## Tonight

Je part du principe que chaque caleçon est unique, n'agissons pas d'une manière de masse ou tout les caleçons seraient dans un même panier, je prône l'unité du caleçon, faisons en sorte que chaque caleçon apporte une richesse à notre culture!

Un caleçon ça souffre aussi.

----------


## Maximelene

Je sens un clivage entre slips et caleçons là  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

> Je vois bien que purE à comme unique but l'embrasement de la planète.


Merci, j'aime beaucoup !

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## Ananas

Du coup, la prochaine beuverie c'est quand ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

J'en sais rien du tout mais je vous conseille vivement de vous remettre à parler de ça et de vous faire plein de bisous. Si je retrouve le même foutoir après Noël, ce sera double ration de bans pour ceux qui ne savent pas s'expliquer par MP comme des grands garçons.

----------


## gnouman

Viendez faire des fractals avec moi pour vous réconciliez!

----------


## ivanoff

rien ne vaut une petite chanson
pour apaiser les tensions




Allez tous avec moi 
khumbaya my lord
Khumbaya

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Le problème des buffs étant réglé grâce à l'excellent boulot de Tatsu-Kan


Sur ce point, je ne suis pas encore satisfait de mon 'travail'. 
Je planche sur une seconde version plus optimisée avec calcul sur une durée de 6 semaines. Le choix de 6 semaines n'est pas un hasard, c'est le seul moyen d'être précis concernant les deux buffs majeurs que sont la récolte (48h) et le magic find (72h) qui doivent être lancés en permanence.

----------


## Zepolak

Salut !

Je viens de rentrer de (courtes) vacances et on m'a conseillé de jeter un coup d'oeil ici.

Rassurez-moi, vous vous êtes pas pris la gueule pour quelques pauvres milliers de point d'influence ?

----------


## Vaaahn

Bonne lecture  ::siffle::

----------


## Odrhann

Encore  :Bave:

----------


## Zepolak

Si je résume rapidement, dites-moi si je me trompes :

- je suis parti en vacances en oubliant de lancer l'event à karma
- j'ai pas pensé à donner les droits d'activations d'event aux leads PvE
- la première personne à laquelle on a demandé d'activer la chose avait les droits depuis pas longtemps et a hésité à le faire, puis refuser de le faire sans consultation ultérieure d'autres personnes
- et c'est parti en live sur le clivage PvEiste/PvPistes 

_Je ne comprends pas._
(À ceci près que je suis responsable des deux premiers éléments, d'ailleurs je m'en excuse, mais tout de même quoi, tout de même...)

----------


## Vaaahn

> Encore


T'as faim de popcorn toi!!!  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Rajoutes l'étape :

- c'est parti en live sur le bien fondé d'activer le buff karma chaque semaine.

Et t'auras toutes les étapes.

----------


## Zepolak

> Rajoutes l'étape :
> 
> - c'est parti en live sur le bien fondé d'activer le buff karma chaque semaine.
> 
> Et t'auras toutes les étapes.


Ouais je comprends mais j'ai l'impression, vu a posteriori, que les discussions ont dûes être basées sur autre chose que les mathématiques. Enfin je sais pas... Y avait un topic des "améliorations de guide" que j'ai essayé de promouvoir et qui aurait dû être le lieu de cette discussion-là, posément.

Et non pas d'un débat enflammé sur l'instant. C'est pour ça que je ne comprends pas... Pourquoi enflammé ? Et d'ailleurs, même si quelqu'un pose la question, ben, y a pleins de bonnes raisons pour & contre et elles peuvent être proprement expliquées, sans pathos. (Alors que j'ai l'impression qu'il y a justement eu un paquet de pathos). Et après, on prend une balance, on pèse et on arrive à une conclusion tous ensemble.

----------


## Guitou

Comme je suis venu en RvR cette semaine j'ai le droit à mon event karma perso ?

Bon ok je déconne, par contre j'ai pas trouvé l'info sur la fréquence et du coup la date de la prochaine fournée. C'est quand ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai essayé de te retrouver l'agenda fait par Kayato ... et j'ai pas réussi  ::sad::

----------


## Bartinoob

Idem, j'ai une armure karma à acheter, dowant  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Bah c'est pas tous les samedis avec lancement au reset ?
La dernière fois c'était ça il me semble.

----------


## Dachnavar

Euh, c'est pas le 18/1, comme marqué dans le titre ?

----------


## Maderone

Bon en tout cas, je confirme, Buff Karma actif aujourd'hui

----------


## Guitou

Non le 18/1 dans le titre date d'il y a un mois et c'est un peu ça qui a foutu le boxon. :D
Mais ok c'est tous les samedis, je note, faut que je trouve une bannière de karma du coup.

----------


## Tynril

Salut !

J'ai pas trop suivi le débat, mais si c'est tous les samedis, j'update le topic.

Merci !  ::): 

Edit: Par contre si c'est tous les samedis, à quelle heure place-t-on la bannière s'il y en a une ?

----------


## Guitou

Hop 400k dans les fouilles, c'est bon pour mon stuff. :D

----------


## Maderone

Zepolak  ::rolleyes:: 

Samedi 22h41 : Le buff de karma n'est plus actif.
Vu que ça a posé soucis à une certaine personne, faudrait peut être donner l'heure d'activation du buff dans le message de guilde. Ou vraiment le lancer à 00h le samedi.

----------


## purEcontact

Lancez systématiquement le buff karma au reset 3W.
Comme ça, ça dure tout le samedi et comme on a forcément une personne qui peut le lancer à 1h du mat' le vendredi, bah y'aura pas le souci du "on avait personne sous la main".

Pour les bannières, si vous en voulez une, vous demandez aux poneys, ils en ont 5 en stocks (dans une autre guilde) qu'ils peuvent placer.
J'ai suffisamment confiance en maderone et leetchi pour pas les placer n'importe comment.

----------


## Caf

Je n'étais pas au courant pour le lancement au reset 3W essayez de nous y faire penser, car du côté du 3W on pense pas spécialement à ça et Zepo peut oublier aussi...  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Ouaip, pour les bannières j'allais le faire avant de me rendre compte qu'on avait plus le buff de karma  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Ben en fait je l'avais lancé à 20h45 le vendredi je crois, parce que je savais pas si j'allais être là à 21h et que je croyais que c'était 21h. Le truc, c'est que s'il faut poser la bannière, faut bien le faire à un moment. Et après, la question est de savoir si on a plus de canards le vendredi soir ou le samedi soir (et je pense que y en a plus le vendredi soir, enfin il me semble).

----------


## Maximelene

Je dirais aussi le vendredi soir. La poser un peu plus tôt (genre 19-20h) permettrait à ceux là en soirée d'en profiter de façon pratique, et à tous ceux pouvant se connecter le samedi (c'est à dire quasiment tout le monde, je pense  ::P: ) de ne pas rater le coche.

----------


## Guitou

La bannière dure combien de temps ?

----------


## Maderone

30 min. Et ça dure une heure.

----------


## Zepolak

On peut poser deux bannières, une vendredi soir et une samedi après-midi si ça permet de simplifier le débat. Le prix à payer n'est pas non plus prohibitif. C'est pas le prix du boost de karma lui-même quoi. 
Ce qu'on perd en petit gaspi, on le gagne en flexibilité  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et après je me ramène le samedi à 21h30 et je m'étonne qu'on aie plus de boost karma  ::o: 
C'est un sandale !

----------


## Maderone

Dans la guilde de Pure, on a 5 bannières à disposition. 
Je ne sais pas si je peux toutes les utiliser, mais je pense pas que ça posera de problème.

----------


## Kayato

Bon je viens de ding 80 avec mon elem, vu que je vais me faire une armure karma, c'est quand le moment optimal où tout sera dispo ? :mecquiariensuivi:

----------


## Korbeil

le samedi je crois si rien n'a changé

----------


## Tynril

C'est un peu le bordel tout ça, je pense qu'il faut qu'on essaie de clarifier les horaires, les lieux, tout l'tintouin.

On peut imaginer :
Couvrir le week-end avec le buff de Karma, en le lançant au reset du 3W (si quelqu'un est disponible pour le faire) et en le relançant à son expiration. Ça coute 1000 points d'influence par week-end.Placer une bannière le samedi et le dimanche soir, par exemple autour de 19h00, pour toucher un maximum de gens. 100 points d'influence pour 2 bannières.

Est-ce que ça vous semble cohérent et suffisant ? Et assez économique ?

----------


## Maximelene

Le bonus karma, il a été convenu que ce serait 24h, donc une seule journée du week end, pas deux. Pas besoin de plus franchement.

----------


## Maderone

Et puis on va pas relancer le débat. Une fois par semaine, c'est tout.

----------


## Guitou

Par contre pour la bannière, il faut penser à la mettre dans la zone juste au nord de l'arche du lion (juste à la sortie de l'arche) pour éviter le problème des serveurs de débordements.

----------


## Tynril

Ok pour le bonus, du coup, le lancement c'est le samedi à 1h, au reset ?

Et pour la bannière du coup ? On est d'accord sur l'emplacement : sur le pont vers la sortie nord de l'Arche, à Gendarran. On la placerait le samedi soir vers 19h du coup ?

Je veux pas relancer le débat (que le Grand Anatidé m'en garde), c'est juste pour que ce soit bien clair, que je puisse updater le premier post aussi.  ::):

----------


## Guitou

Si je peux donner mon avis et si la bannière dure bien 1h, je la placerai plutôt vers 20h30 pour que plus de monde en profite (19h ça peut faire tôt).

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, bah le buff pour 24h à partir du reset (samedi, 1h du matin), et la bannière à 19h le samedi aux champs de Gendarran ?

Ça a l'air de satisfaire tout le monde, je pense qu'on peut rester là dessus  ::P: 

EDIT : RAH GUITOU !!!  ::P:

----------


## Kayato

Donc l'idéal pour profiter du max de buff ce serait le samedi quand la bannière est posée ?

----------


## Tynril

Oui pour offrir les meilleures chances d'optimisation, il faut la bannière pendant que le buff est actif.

Le soucis de 20h30 c'est que c'est plus proche des heures de repas (bien que c'est une heure qui varie beaucoup même uniquement en France, merci Wikipedia). Les repas avant 19h sont en revanche assez rares, et une bannière présente de 19h à 20h permet d'éviter aussi le soucis des sorties (les gens ont parfois une vie sociale, même si c'est vrai que c'est étrange).

Du coup si Guitou veut bien, 19h ça me semble mieux. :P

----------


## Guitou

Je demande à Guitou si cela lui convient, réponse lundi en 8.  ::P: 

@Kayato : sans oublier le boost karma et la bouffe.

----------


## Kayato

D'ailleurs si vous avez le nom de la bouffe, on pourrait la mettre dans le premier post  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je crois que cela concerne toutes les glaces Kayato, donc tout ces trucs là.

----------


## dragou

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Bowl...m_Base#Recipes  (autant tout mettre ^^)


edit : cramed par lyri, faut pas demander comme je suis lent!!!

----------


## Guitou

Y'en a plusieurs :
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Food#Karma

[EDIT] Ok, joli tir groupé.  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Prem's en français  ::o: 
Nom d'un caribou boiteux !

----------


## Guitou

Enfin sur ton lien ça indique même pas les effets de la bouffe...

Smoi lmieu stou.

----------


## dragou

> Enfin sur ton lien ça indique même pas les effets de la bouffe...
> 
> Smoi lmieu stou.


Mais sur le tien faut recliquer pour avoir les recettes etc, moi c'est déjà donné. Et osef des autres effets, ils sont nuls!!!!

----------


## Tynril

J'ai mis à jour le premier post avec toutes les infos qui vont bien.  ::):

----------


## Vaaahn

Je vais faire mon relou, mais le vendredi c'est pas mal aussi pour la bannière, non? ... : patapé :

----------


## Maximelene

Le problème c'est que le vendredi, le buff ne sera pas actif (il le sera du samedi 1h au dimanche 1h)  ::): 

:taper:

----------


## Vaaahn

:aïe:

----------


## Maderone

Oui enfin, les gens qui préfèrent Vendredi peuvent toujours se manifester. Parce qu'on a décidé de ce jour là un peu à l'arrache il me semble, donc si ça arrange plus de monde de le commencer le vendredi soir, on peut peut être changer.

----------


## Maximelene

Oui voilà, c'est ouvert à négociations  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Doodle!  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Bon allez, je m'y colle : Doodle sondage !!!

http://doodle.com/4emepuauhc8daqaa

Il vous suffit d'indiquer votre pseudo, et le ou les choix qui vous conviennent le plus. Vous pouvez choisir plusieurs réponses et, si aucune ne vous convient, poster une suggestion ici.

Je n'ai inclus que des options liés au vendredi soir/samedi, mais tout est discutable  :;): 

Participez, ça prend 1 minute, et c'est le seul moyen de s'assurer que le planning convienne au plus grand nombre  ::):

----------


## dragou

J'ai mis 21h mais pour selon moi le mieux c'est 20h45 vu que bon nombre de sorties commencent justement vers les 21h (ainsi ça met pas en retard et à cette heure la, on a presque tous mangé)

----------


## Guitou

> J'ai mis 21h mais pour selon moi le mieux c'est 20h45 vu que bon nombre de sorties commencent justement vers les 21h (ainsi ça met pas en retard et à cette heure la, on a presque tous mangé)


Ah vous voyez que j'avais raison.

----------


## Maximelene

> à cette heure la, on a presque tous mangé


Sauf Lee Tchii  ::ninja:: 

Je modifie pour remplacer 21h par 20h45, c'est vrai que ça se tient, et ça revient à peu près au même  :;):

----------


## dragou

> Sauf Lee Tchii 
> 
> Je modifie pour remplacer 21h par 20h45, c'est vrai que ça se tient, et ça revient à peu près au même


Et panda mais bon, il bouffe vers 22h30 avec des céréales ou du babybel et en jouant donc bon

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oui, enfin, même si je mange tard, la bannière dure une heure  ::o: 
Vous exagérez !

----------


## Maximelene

Une demi heure, c'est le bonus offert qui dure une heure  :;):

----------


## Guitou

Ah c'est pas le contraire sur les durées ?

----------


## Maderone

Faudrait vraiment l'encadrer quelque part... Je me gourre toujours, je sais jamais qu'est-ce qui dure combien de temps. Il me semble que c'est bien ça pourtant. Bannière : 30 min. Buff : 1h.

----------


## Tynril

Bannière : 1h
Buff : 30 minutes
Source

----------


## Guitou

Oue voilà, c'est les buffs des boosts qui durent 1h.

----------


## Maderone

> Bannière : 1h
> Buff : 30 minutes
> Source


Je quote ! Il faut s'en souvenir ^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Une demi heure, c'est le bonus offert qui dure une heure


Heureusement que tu réfléchis à ma place :x

----------


## Kayato

C'était pas au reset le karma ? Je peux lancer le buff de guilde ?

----------


## Maximelene

Erf, on a tous oubliés  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

Je l'ai activé. De toute facon le point important sera à 19h.

----------


## Tigermilk

Vous l'avez posé la bannière ?

----------


## Kayato

Je ne sais pas  ::sad::  Je n'étais pas présent à 19h.

----------


## Maximelene

Du coup elle n'a été posée qu'à l'instant.

J'essaierai d'y penser aux bons horaires la semaine prochaine, faut vraiment qu'on oublie pas  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai envie d'ajouter :
"Ceux qui sont intéressés, n'hésitez pas à le demander en chan guilde.
Vos animateurs ont des mémoires de poisson rouge. Un tour de bocal, et hop, on oublie tout."

----------


## Tigermilk

J'ai posé vite fait la question sur le cc guilde.

Comme je ne suis qu'un Oignon, j'ose pas encore foutre le dawa pour une bannière karma non posé... mais ça viendra !

----------


## Maderone

Ah oui mais voilà, on lit pas les messages des oignons ! 
C'est pour ça qu'on l'a pas activé ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## Tigermilk

gnagnagna

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faut viser les animateurs alors. (Autres que Maderone dans sa période taquine).
Je me souviens pas avoir lu ton message. Désoléeeee !

----------


## Maderone

Bah tu sais Tigermilk, c'est comme les message "+1RvR", si tu te rends compte que personne réagit, tu spam (et c'est valable pour tout, à part les objets roses). C'est facile de passer à coté d'un message parce que t'es en donjon ou sur mumble.
Donc hésite pas, personne t'engueulera ^^

----------


## Anita Spade

> si tu te rends compte que personne réagit, tu spam (et c'est valable pour tout, à part les objets roses)


Genre comme ça?
 *Le Carquois de l'Infini*

+17 Precision 
    +17 Toughness 
    +24 Condition Damage 
    +32 Condition Damage 
    +18 Precision 
    +18 Toughness
     Unused Offensive Infusion Slot

----------


## Vaaahn

modobell s'il vous plait!!!

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, le doodle a suffisamment tourné je pense.

*Verdict final : bonus au reset (samedi à 1h du matin), bannière le même jour à 19h.*

----------


## Zepolak

> Au passage un buff karma a été activé, si vous en avez envie, a vos fioles (les bannières sont pas trop dure a trouver en prime autour des temples )


Y a quelqu'un qui a activé le bonus de karma ? (Et pourquoi ?)

----------


## Vaaahn

Buff de karma activé hier soir par Maximelene suite a la possibilité d'acheter avec du karma a Orr des coffres pouvant contenir des noyaux (= po) et autres fioles/gouttes/... regarde le topic général.
Maxi en a lancé une autre en préparation en parallèle

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Y a quelqu'un qui a activé le bonus de karma ? (Et pourquoi ?)


Tu vas aimer le karma et la bannière karma désormais Chef  ::trollface:: 
Ca va surement se répéter 50 fois, alors autant le dire ici aussi : contre 4000 et qq de karma, aux vendeurs karma de Orr, on peut désormais acheter une boite à bijoux.
Dans ces boites, on trouve des fioles de karma, mais aussi des reliques inutiles qui se revendent à prix fixes, et pour les plus chanceux : des fragments d'obsidienne, des magnétites diverses et un (voir des) familiers.
Vous imaginez que hier, Nalaaris, Amande et Vaaahn se sont fait un beau pactole alors que Tatsu et moi, avec notre loose légendaire, on avait envie de se pendre.
Du coup bannière+boost est intéressant car pour 200k karma dépensé, j'en ai récupéré (avec le boost) 150k, puis 110k, puis 80k, ect ...
Bref, *BEST LOOSE EVER* (13 fragments mais pas UNE magnétite ni UN familier ...  :tired: )

----------


## Thorkel

Comment veux tu que certains réalisent qu'ils ont de la chance si personne n'a la loose à côté?^^

/part en courant  :;):

----------


## Charmide

Me suis fait 15po avec 300k de karma, à coup de magnétites chargées principalement, avant que leur prix ne baisse trop.  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Comment veux tu que certains réalisent qu'ils ont de la chance si personne n'a la loose à côté?^^


*charge sa carabine*
Et le pire, c'est qu'après j'ai voulu tester les trèfles, puisque j'avais des fragments.
4 essais. 4 échecs.
Je déteste ce jeu  :tired:

----------


## Thorkel

> *charge sa carabine*
> :


*laisse son ours gérer la carabine*

La chance tournera bien un jour^^.

Moi j'ai un autre problème avec le karma...j'ai activé mon buff karma *après* avoir bu mes fioles :bouletinside:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben ... si t'achètes vite vite les boites, tu vas en récupérer autant je pense.
Donc file à Orr.

----------


## Maderone

Attendez ! Sachez qu'il y'a aussi des bijoux à acheter en karma !
Dont le set robu vita qui ne se trouve nul part ailleurs !
Allez checkez sur dulfy histoire de voir si y'a un truc intéressant, avant de tout claquer.

Donc Zepo, toi qui attendait un moyen de dépenser ton karma te voilà servi.
Et tu vas tellement double cliquer sur tes fioles que tu risque d'avoir une crampe !
Avec 700k de base je me suis fait 24 po.

----------


## Maximelene

> Y a quelqu'un qui a activé le bonus de karma ? (Et pourquoi ?)


Faut lire ta boîte mail chef  ::ninja:: 

Avec cet ajout y'a des millions de points de karma en fiole qui ont été claqués, le bonus karma n'a jamais été autant rentable, je me suis dit qu'exceptionnellement, au vu des conditions, on pouvait bien le lancer  :;): 




> Attendez ! Sachez qu'il y'a aussi des bijoux à acheter en karma !
> Dont le set robu vita qui ne se trouve nul part ailleurs !
> Allez checkez sur dulfy histoire de voir si y'a un truc intéressant, avant de tout claquer.


Ah oui tiens, enfin du robu/vita hors WvW  ::):

----------


## Deusmars

> Faut lire ta boîte mail chef 
> 
> Avec cet ajout y'a des millions de points de karma en fiole qui ont été claqués, le bonus karma n'a jamais été autant rentable, je me suis dit qu'exceptionnellement, au vu des conditions, on pouvait bien le lancer


T'es sûr de ce que t'avances ? Le bonus Karma +15% n'est pas juste valable pour les gains en karma des events dynamiques ? (source)

(mea culpa d'avance si j'ai raté, comme d'hab', un wagon sur quelque chose  ::P: )

----------


## Maximelene

Non, il marche pour tout (malgré le texte qui parle effectivement d'events).  :;):

----------


## Deusmars

Je jure de ne plus jamais remettre en cause la parole et les actes de nos animateurs bien-aimés  ::ninja:: . 
Et en signe de repentance et de bonne foi je donne un vote exclusif à La Licorne.

----------


## Kayato

> Je jure de ne plus jamais remettre en cause la parole et les actes de nos animateurs bien-aimés . 
> Et en signe de repentance et de bonne foi je donne un vote exclusif à La Licorne.


Je te signale que tous les animateurs ne sont pas pour la licorne :lobbyduquaggan: .

----------


## Korbeil

LE QUAGGAN VAINCRA !  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis *UNE* animatrice, vous pouvez rien faire contre ça  ::o: 
Vive la Licorne Rose !

----------


## Thorkel

> Je suis *UNE* animatrice, vous pouvez rien faire contre ça 
> Vive la Licorne Rose !


Oh ba avec un scalpel et quelques connaissances médicales.....

----------


## Myron

Lee Tchi qui crache sur un quaggan. J'aurai tout vu.  ::P: 

Heureusement pas d’emblème "salade" possible.

----------


## purEcontact

Cramer un buff karma sans avertir personne, c'est bien beau.
Je suppose que vous allez avoir une solution pour relancer un buff karma samedi sans bousculer la file d'attente ni bouffer un bras en influence ?

----------


## Maderone

Non, mais tu connais déjà la réponse. C'est pas très grave si tout n'est pas réglé aux petits oignons je pense. On peut se permettre ce genre de chose de façon exceptionnel. 
Je suppose qu'on aurait du plus communiquer, c'est là l'erreur. Le buff karma a été cramé pour des gens de la guilde qui en avait besoin à ce moment là précisément. Donc y'a pas vraiment de mal de fait, non ?

----------


## purEcontact

Bah, les coffres seront encore là samedi, non ?
En quoi c'était vraiment pressé ?

----------


## Vaaahn

Le problème n'est pas tant les coffres que plutôt ce qu'il y avait dedans, genre les magnétites. Avec une arrivée massive sur le marché suite a la mise en vente de ces coffres, on redoutait une chute de leur prix et donc un besoin rapide de vente. 
Bon le second soucis après la communication est que les prix sont a priori revenu a la normale ...

----------


## Aldrasha

Et donc pour Samedi ? 
Ca se passe comment ?

----------


## Narquois

Juste pour information, cela à bénéficié à combien de personnes?

----------


## Charmide

Doit y'avoir une quinzaine de personnes qui ont liquidé leur karma depuis hier.
C'est plus qu'au buff hebdomadaire.

----------


## Vaaahn

Pour claquer fioles avec full buff, il faudra juste attendre une semaine (oui le buff sera pas prêt samedi). Si plus de 15 personnes voulaient claquer leur fioles ce week end, venez le dire ici pour nous faire mentir (spa méchant hein, juste pour avoir un retour).

Et pour continuer dans la transparence, le buff touche également vos gain de karmas par event. Mais très franchement, si _un_ samedi, vous n'avez pas le +15% karma, je suis pas sûr que ça va influer beaucoup sur votre total de karma.
Je suis peut être totalement à côté de mes pompes et corrigez moi le cas échéant, mais si vous faites 50000 karmas par différents events (3W, donjons, coeurs, events dynamiques ...) sans buff pendant les 24h du buff karma le samedi (et ça me parait déjà beaucoup), ça vous fait un non gain de 7500 karmas ... ça vous fait une perte de 2% sur une pièce d'armure exo 80 achetable en karma (de 40k karmas). C'est pas la mort non?
Je ne remets pas en question le buff hebdo hein. Sa flexibilité est appréciable et confortable pour tous, et puisqu'on peut se le permettre why not.

----------


## Aldrasha

Alors oui, mais non en fait.

Habituée du buff karma le samedi, je m'étais organisée samedi prochain pour faire un tour de reroll (avec quelques canards) et me gaver allègrement sur les events.
Et du coup je suis chocolat....
Après je l'aurais sû hier, j'en aurais moi aussi profité pour craquer de la fiole sur le perso en question.

Je dois donc attendre en gros 10 jours (samedi 9/02), pour pouvoir à nouveau profiter du buff karma (si on garde le format du buff le samedi).
Et sous réserve que je sois là ce jour là (pas encore sûre), sinon là on peut rajouter une semaine.

Bref, je l'ai vénère un peu sur le coup.
J'ai été co 2h hier soir, j'ai vu aucune annonce, je n'étais pas sur le mumble et j'avais rien lu qui l'annonçait sur le fofo.

Si vous voulez craquer le buff karma aléatoirement, moi je veux bien. Mais va falloir faire des gros efforts de comm quand même.

Que vous vous soyez fait plaisir hier, je m'en fout.
Mais que du coup ça me pénalise dans mes plans, ça me soule.

----------


## billybones

Pour le coup, je voulais faire fructifier le résultat du mois de succes journalier/mensuel/goutte de donjon ce week end.
pour m'acheter les bijoux exo qui viennent de sortir et essayer votre truc de coffre orrien vu que j'en ai entendu parler seulement sur le forum aujourd'hui.

apres j'ai attendu un mois chui pas à une semaine près. enfin on m'aurait préviendu, j'aurai claqué le karma en même temps que vous.

----------


## Charmide

> Alors oui, mais non en fait.
> 
> Habituée du buff karma le samedi, je m'étais organisée samedi prochain pour faire un tour de reroll (avec quelques canards) et me gaver allègrement sur les events.
> Et du coup je suis chocolat....
> Après je l'aurais sû hier, j'en aurais moi aussi profité pour craquer de la fiole sur le perso en question.
> 
> Je dois donc attendre en gros 10 jours (samedi 9/02), pour pouvoir à nouveau profiter du buff karma (si on garde le format du buff le samedi).
> Et sous réserve que je sois là ce jour là (pas encore sûre), sinon là on peut rajouter une semaine.
> 
> ...


A priori le buff sera mit samedi, en fait. Enfin je vois pas de raison pour que ce soit pas le cas.
On lui mettra juste un coup d'accélération dans les fesses.

----------


## Vaaahn

Mea culpa, ommettez la partie "le buff sera pas là samedi"  ::ninja::

----------


## Aldrasha

> A priori le buff sera mit samedi.


haaaa voilà, c'est tout ce qu'il me fallait comme confirmation, merci Charmilitaire.

----------


## silence

Non, rien.

----------


## Maderone

> merci Charmilitaire.


Hahahaha ! J'approuve ! :D

----------


## Charmide

Je devrais commencer à les noter, ce serait dommage de perdre toute ton oeuvre dans l'oubli  ::o:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Euh, je confirme que non seulement ce buff exceptionnel a profité à beaucoup de CPC et a été annoncé largement sur le chan guilde, mais aussi que le buff karma sera activé comme d'habitude.
Vos animateurs ne sont pas des monstres :x
(Et à part Charmide et Tatsu qui trouvaient qu'un buff karma par mois c'était largement suffisant  ::trollface::  Made, Maxi et moi nous sommes toujours positionnés en sa récurrence ...)

----------


## Maderone

Et pourquoi pas tous les jours d'ailleurs ?
:relancededix:

----------


## dragou

> Et pourquoi pas tous les jours d'ailleurs ?
> :relancededix:


XD

suicidaire?

----------


## Charmide

> (Et à part Charmide et Tatsu qui trouvaient qu'un buff karma par mois c'était largement suffisant  Made, Maxi et moi nous sommes toujours positionnés en sa récurrence ...)


Erreur, j'avais dis que 2 semaines était un bon compromis.
Et y'a pas de raison d'utiliser l'imparfait.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tous les deux jours me semble un bon compromis :x
_*relancede12*_

----------


## Zepolak

> Cramer un buff karma sans avertir personne, c'est bien beau.
> Je suppose que vous allez avoir une solution pour relancer un buff karma samedi sans bousculer la file d'attente ni bouffer un bras en influence ?


Je pense qu'il ne faut surtout pas qu'on se mette des tensions dans la guilde alors qu'on est certainement un des guildes de VS parmi les plus riche en influence  ::): 

À partir du moment où un nombre significatif de canards trouvent qu'il y a un gain à faire quelque chose, je pense qu'il faut pas trop se poser de questions. Je n'avais pas vu le mail de Maxi (je lis mon courrier le soir). Tant qu'il y a de la com', c'est le principal. En fait j'ai posé la question parce que je croyais à une erreur, mais si c'était fait exprès, rien à redire.

Notez d'ailleurs que le buff karma est un des plus """rentables""" à accélerer (5000 influence, mais 48h sauvegardées). Mais ça reste trop cher pour ce que ça fait quotidiennement je pense (alors qu'hebdomadairement, pour les fioles, ça semble parfait).

Il faut savoir aussi qu'il n'y a pas d'ordonnancement précis pour l'instant - Tatsu avait commencé à travailler dessus mais une des hypothèses de travail était foireuse. Je le fais au jugé. Et la raison qui fait que c'est très très très compliqué d'avoir un ordonnancement est que le laboratoire Asura fonctionne de façon aléatoire.

----------

